# Cpc



## mel002 (Mar 6, 2012)

CPC - 26 Years - Pediatrics - Responsible for the daily supervision of billing personnel. Identified billing errors and directed correction of account or claim and worked towards resolution.  Location: Chicago, IL or Chula Vista, Ca.


----------



## kwylie (Mar 7, 2012)

What state do you want to work in?


----------



## mel002 (Mar 14, 2012)

Chicago, Illinois or Chula Vista, California


----------

